# I cannot believe this happened....(Big Images, 56k Beware!)



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sell (part out) or Fix?*​
Sell1184.62%Fix215.38%


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Well today I decided to help a friend of mine get a deserted fish tank out of their parents house. A beautiful 90 gallon reef ready bow front setup, we power washed it at the car wash and moved it on down to the basement...that's when we set it down, forgetting at just the right moment that the sump connectors were on the bottom. Needless to say, crash boom bang, and yea for tempered glass.

To make a long question short, is there any salvage for our 90 gallon? It now needs an entire slab of glass for the bottom, perferably one that we could have drilled or came drilled so we could finish setting up that %#[email protected]%# sump filter.

Any info on where or if we could replace that bottom slab of glass? 
if we could get it drilled? and of course the all important question, is this cost effective (how much $$ to fix)?

ps- if its to expensive to fix, i have a sump complete with bio balls and other setup equipment, a nice pump and a uv light that I would like to part out...do you think that would be cost effective or what prices i could sell that for?

Thank you (as always) for your great input and advice,

Patrick

Images Below








Bottom of Tank









ANother bottom of tank









The bottom of the overflow where the tank broke









Its pretty self explanatory


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

its dont worth it bro ..just get a new one .....bow front is really hard to re -seal and they do have most chance to leak than the normal tank 
thats just my 2cents :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry about your luck man that really sucks.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would contact the original manufacturer for a replacement bottom. Once you have a price, you can decide whether it is worth repairing.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Perhaps you could take it to a store that installs/repairs glass into windows. I know a glass store in the town I live in replaced glass in aquariums etc and could cut it into whatever size and and so forth that was needed. If interested-locate one in your area an take the tank there and get an estimate--or--just junk what you have and buy another new/used unit..(which is easier).. Tooo bad that one wound up getting broken-  -would have made a nice tank.!! 8)


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

That's rough man. At least there were no fish in there.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Nevermind the fish, just be glad it wasn't in your living room and full of water!

Hope it's possible to get it fixed for a reasonable price.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with css Virginia, I've done a couple glass repairs and it's really not too bad. Just gob that sealant on there and be sure it's cured and smooth before you fill it. The trick for you would be finding a place that will cut the bow into the glass. I've never tried it myself but you could also look into some sort of plexiglass. I'd research that first tho, but it might be cheaper and easier to cut.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea with just normal tank is not that hard to break apart and re seal ..but with bow front im telling u right now 75% chance its gonna leak and it will....i heard alot of bad story about the bow front ( AGA) re seal but if u want u can try , its may not work for the other but its work for u .G/L


----------



## speakerguy (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, AGA and Oceanic both had troubles with their bowfronts IIRC. Lots of tales of leaks a few years back.

The tank's gone dude. Sorry.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i may be stupid but, couldnt u sit the tank on a bit of cardboard and trace it to take to a glass shop as a template for a new peice of glass to be custom cut???

people also do plywood tanks, why not do a plywood base??? now thatd be cheap :thumb:


----------



## djjay71 (Jun 12, 2008)

There are quality glass manufacturers out there that could fix you up. But I doubt it's worth the money compared to just buying a new tank...


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

Dump it. It's going to be more trouble than it's worth.


----------

